# Super Mice?



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

All our mice are accounted for, none missing, all in their tanks and cages.... but

outside of the top glass tank on a shelf, about 5ft high, completely flat facing there's nothing to climb basically, there was a box of Mouse/Rat food, RSPCA approved blah blah they love it anyway, I just found a hole at the corner at the bottom chewed through and all the food flowed out, uh huh.... how? lol even if a mouse got out of the cage the only way is down and they always jump back in their tanks...

I'm left wondering if a super mouse with sticky feet climbed 5feet up chewed through it and then left without a trace :O


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It's most likely a wild mouse hon.


----------



## ASHLiix (May 8, 2011)

maybe all your meeces teamed up together and worked out a master plan ??? :lol: xx


----------

